# HELP: ideas needed re livery in Bolton pls



## Horseylady79 (17 August 2014)

Hi, I'm really struggling to find 3x stables in Bolton (ideally no more than 20 mins from BL1) that have 24/7 summer turnout, daily winter turnout, good hacking, a school and can provide my own bedding. Can't really pay more than £30 per wk (to include stabling, grazing, hay and use of facilities) as I have three ponies (2 big 1 little one). It must be hay and not haylage as all three are natives, one being insulin resistant. So I also need oat straw to be provided (to be mixed with hay for feed) or at least be allowed to buy it in. Also no time restrictions on visiting the yard, family friendly, assisted/part DIY would be helpful and a storage area. Am I asking for the impossible? Thanks for reading. If anybody knows of anywhere then pls message me. Don't mind going on a waiting list but would like somewhere for November at the latest, as currently field based.
Thanks in advance x


----------



## xxcharlottexx (18 August 2014)

Hiya. 
I live in bl1 and have just gone through all this with my horse! I've actually ended up moving him to tockholes.  It's only 20 mins and yard owner feeds and turns out in the morning when they are in overnight. There are quite a few in tockholes so could have a look up there? There is Fernhill farm in Belmont road. I considered moving here, it's a nice yard, I just decided the one in tockholes suited us better. 
Alternatively I called a few farmers in the area. One got back to me a few weeks later saying they had land and stables. They had never let it out before and were open to negotiations.  Wasn't suitable for me as I've only one horse but if you have a few it could be ideal. Pm me if you want the number. Quite a few on smithills dean road to look at? Alternatively plenty in Rivington but could be too far
 I also saw one in Dunscar bridge which is handy distance wise.


----------



## Horseylady79 (18 August 2014)

Hi Charlotte, thanks for your message. It's sooo stressful isn't it. 2 don't do livery anymore and I've got my name down at 4 others. But I've got the added complication of no haylage now which only came abt last week and it all seems to be just Haylage round here. Also I'd prefer my own bedding (bliss - finely chopped straw it's miles more absorbant than shavings) but you have to buy shavings or straw from the yards. Arrgg. Lol. The number of the farmer open to negotiations would be great.
Thanks again x


----------



## xxcharlottexx (18 August 2014)

Pm'ed you


----------



## Horseylady79 (18 August 2014)

Thank you xxcharlottexx
Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated. I'm particularly interested in the Smithills horwich and rivington areas (the side closet to horwich)  thx xx


----------



## Horseylady79 (21 August 2014)

Place now found x


----------



## Sweetie1 (25 August 2014)

Hi xxcharlottexx was wondering whether you could pm me the number of the farmer that had the land and stables that was open to negotiation? What area is the yard? I'm looking to move mine and an struggling to find anything x


----------



## xxcharlottexx (26 August 2014)

Will find it and Pm you now


----------



## Emilyrose9 (24 October 2021)

hi Charlotte, 
I know you posted this comment ages ago but I don’t suppose you still have the farmers number in ramsbottom?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (25 October 2021)

It was Belmont not ramsbottom. When I looked they had just planted a lot of trees in the paddock so now I wouldn't have thought there would be any grazing. There may have been others but sorry I can't remember any more!


----------

